# Shucking corn the easy way.



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anybody tried this yet?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Talk about a time saver!


----------

